# Hello from Milwaukee and Lake Michigan



## mkeChris (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey everyone!

So the sailing season is winding to a close in the great lakes and now it's time to get back to dreaming about sailing rather than actually being out there. I thought this might be an interesting place to meet up with other Lake Michigan sailors, swap stories and whatever else. I've been sailing for about 5 years now, primarily out of the sailing club in Milwaukee. This year I've done quite a bit more "offshore" (if you can call it that in Lake Michigan) sailing and have been introduced to a lot of new experiences. Anyway, look forward to talking with you all. If anyone is interested, check out my site that's local to Lake Michigan sailors. - Milwaukee Sailing Forum
It's okay if you're not from around these parts, but it's a good way to get in touch with the locals.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Welcome on board. Go Packers!


----------



## mkeChris (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks much! Hopefully the Pack starts to pick up some slack... I find myself missing the Favre days already


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Chris...welcome...we Jets fans thank you for your generousity!


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello from another L Michigan sailor.
Welcome.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome, Chris..

What kind(s) of boats do you sail?

David


----------



## mkeChris (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey David,
I don't own my own boat, so I sail on anything that I someone will let me board. I am a member of the Milwaukee Sailing Center which is where I do most of my sailing. They have a nice fleet of Pearson Ensigns that are fun to sail with others who aren't sailors, but I most enjoy sailing the J/24's at the center. Occasionally I'll take out one of the Solings as they are fast and fun, but not very comfortable for too long. A friend of mine from work has a Hunter 27 that I did most of my distance sailing on this year. This year I also got to get out and try a Catalina 30 and a Merit 25. Love them all so far 
That Catalina 30 has been my favorite in terms of comfort and pleasure sailing. 

How about you David?


----------



## Stryker72 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Chris,

I learned to sail at the community sailing center last summer, this year I didn't have much time to get down there but I have been sailing my javelin out on Pewaukee lake.

Paul


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

FWIW, we finally made a trip to Milwaukee this season. Stayed up at McKinley Marina and loved it. The Marina had a small town feel with big city atmosphere. Of course, we hopped a cab and I took my wife to dinner at Mader's. The Schnitzle was outstanding.


----------



## mkeChris (Oct 12, 2008)

Ahh Maders. They have great food there. I was actually just offered a share in a boat at McKinley marina. I have sailed with the guy quite a bit and loved hanging out after a good sail in the slip and relaxing in the marina.

Where's your home port?


----------



## easygoing (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome aboard. Hope to here from you agin.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

mkeChris said:


> Ahh Maders. They have great food there. I was actually just offered a share in a boat at McKinley marina. I have sailed with the guy quite a bit and loved hanging out after a good sail in the slip and relaxing in the marina.
> 
> Where's your home port?


Currently Holland Michigan and we were in Monroe Chicago for over 25 years.


----------



## SailChick20 (Jul 15, 2008)

Greetings! I'm in Chicago, nice sharin' the Lake with ya!


----------



## mkeChris (Oct 12, 2008)

sailortjk1 said:


> Currently Holland Michigan and we were in Monroe Chicago for over 25 years.


How are the facilities there in Holland? I was really pleased with the marina just to the south of the inlet at Muskegon. They had tons of free showers, a nice dining area, and very nice staff.

I'm going to be doing some more trips over to your side of the lake next season. Is Holland a port worth checking out? A friend of mine is going to be flying in from Virginia for a week of cruising and we've got to pick some destinations.

If you want to meet some locals, visit - Milwaukee Sailing Forum. We've got a growing community of local southeastern Wisconsin sailors there, but we welcome you Easterners as well


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Chris,
In my opinion Eldean's Ship Yard in Holland Michigan is one of the finest marinas on the Great Lakes. Beautiful, clean facilities, wonderful maintained gardens, extremely clean showers, club house, pool , hot tubs, laundry, you name it they got it. Along with a very tentative staff, ship's store, and full service yard with haul out, repairs, and mast services. There is nothing that Eldean's is lacking.

From Milwaukee its about 75 miles if I am not mistaken.
That is a nice long sail, (we routinely sail between Holland and Chicago.)

The Michigan Side of Lake Michigan is in complete contrast to the Illinois Wisconsin shore. On the Michigan side you will have more of a wilderness feel to it. Gone are the rocky shorelines and high rocky bluffs, instead you will fine lots of wilderness, forests, dunes, and miles upon miles of white sand beaches. I'm sure you experienced some of that on your trip to Muskegon. 

Holland and Eldean's is not a port or stop over of any conveniences to local shopping and eating. There is a very fine restaurant; The Piper, on the marina grounds, but you are approximately 4 miles from town and shopping. 

Do your provisioning at South Haven (another fine Port of Call on the Michigan side that I recommend you add to your itinerary) than head on up to Eldean's for a relaxing good time. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## mkeChris (Oct 12, 2008)

sailortjk1 said:


> Chris,
> Do your provisioning at South Haven (another fine Port of Call on the Michigan side that I recommend you add to your itinerary) than head on up to Eldean's for a relaxing good time. You will not be disappointed.


Fantastic! Thanks for the info! I had heard good things about South Haven as well. Plus they usually have a few boats of interest for sale there. Eldeans sounds nice. It looks like Holland has a nice inlet waterway to explore... I think we'll check it out. What would you say, 4 - 6 hours from south haven to holland? (this would be on a Catalina 30 with completely blown out sails)


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

*Welcome to the asylum *


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

mike Chris said:


> What would you say, 4 - 6 hours from south haven to holland?


It's 25 Nautical Miles.

South Haven has a very nice municipal marina. The municipal actually has three different locations on the river. All are an easy walk into town which has just about everything the cruising boater could need.

Other Ports I would recommend in the area are Grand Haven and White Lake.

_Edit: Forgot to add Saugatuck to that list. If you have a wife on board she will love Saugatuck. Its not one of my favorites because its about a two mile motor up the river from the lake. I don't recommend entering at night for the first time. The river can be a bit tricky the first time through. It narrow, winding, and shallow. The channel is well marked but the buoys and cans are not lit, so entering and exiting in darkness is a bit of a challenge._


----------

